# Looking for a good GSD...



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

... in the next couple of years. What do you think of Kraftwerk K9?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maddy Freemont said:


> ... in the next couple of years. What do you think of Kraftwerk K9?


I just saw a Kraftwerk puppy at a trial this weekend getting his BH. Very nice dog. Wayne Curry is an excellent trainer and breeder I think you'd get a nice puppy from him.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would go straight to Eurosport. If I do wind up with another GSD that is what I am going to do. Seen several nice FEMA dogs from there.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

I have never seen their dogs in person only heard good and bad but the price alone would make me look else where. You can get the same quality or better for ALOT less then 2500.00. (yikes)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Denise Picicci said:


> I have never seen their dogs in person only heard good and bad but the price alone would make me look else where. You can get the same quality or better for ALOT less then 2500.00. (yikes)


Denise

Are you talking about Euro sport or Kraftwerke?
I'm pretty sure my friend didn't pay $2500 for her dog from
Kraftwerke. I bought a DVD from Wayne a couple of years ago.
and they sent the wrong one. When I emailed Wayne and told him what happened he said he'd just mail out the right one and I should just keep the other one, since it was their mistake. Wayne didn't strike as the kind of guy that would
rip off (IMHO) people with $2500 puppies


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, Kraftwerk k9 asks 2500$ for pups and undisclosed amounts for older dogs... but his kennel and programme look top notch. I wonder if his asking price is to deter "unfit" owners and if he is willing to negotiate with those of us that would honestly put his dogs to good USE?


----------



## Tracy Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

Kraftwerk charges 2500 with 625 dollar deposit according to his website. His older pups 3 to 4 months old are 3500 with 875 dollar deposit.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maddy Freemont said:


> Yep, Kraftwerk k9 asks 2500$ for pups and undisclosed amounts for older dogs... but his kennel and programme look top notch. I wonder if his asking price is to deter "unfit" owners and if he is willing to negotiate with those of us that would honestly put his dogs to good USE?


HI Maddy,

That's surprising, I like the Kraftwerke dogs but I don't think any puppy is worth $2500, especially a GSD (A little jab from a Dobermann and Dutch Shepherd owner  )


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Maddy Freemont said:


> ... in the next couple of years. What do you think of Kraftwerk K9?


I've seen some good Kraftwerk dogs and friends that had to return several before they got one without health issues. 

Do the averages on the number of dogs they breed vs those that are titled in the sport you want to participate in. Take a good look at their purchase agreement, health clearances on sires and dams, do some Google searches on complaints and testimonials, that goes with any breeder you are considering.


----------



## Jack Krizman Jr (Dec 27, 2008)

I have heard good/bad about Kraftwerk, mainly about a return, and another about not placing the correct dog (don't know the truths behind it).

At the park I walk on a daily basis, I met a nice lady with a female GSD from Kraftwerk, all black in color. The GSD is almost 2 years of age, very nice looking, solid nerves, nice size. 

The owner doesn't do anything special with her, but again she seemed very solid in health, looks and temp.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Before you make a decision, talk to mike osmundson here>

www.kreativekennels.com


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

I too am a fan of Kreative Kennels in CA, and one of their studs, Zoran Ben Ju.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Talking about two different kennels here, Kraftwerk and Kreative. The two are easily and often confused, I believe.


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Before you make a decision, talk to mike osmundson here>
> 
> www.kreativekennels.com


 
Thanks for this site... I saw this long ago and hadn't bookmarked it so it was good to see it again. They are on this list now!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Make Daryl breed you a puppy.


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr. Ehret,

I had no idea I was in such good company. You must have a great sense of fulfillment working with such beautiful examples of the breed! I don't know how you can part with the progeny!

Maddy.


----------



## TOM SMITH (Dec 25, 2008)

I have two dogs from van den heuvel k9 in montana. They have mostly czech lines. Dari is the owner and knows the bloodlines well.They are a bit pricey but the stud dog orry has fatherd some great dogs.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I've purchased quite a few from vdHeuvel, and they come highly recommended by me. I hope to continue our relationship once I get back in full swing. Particularly, think I'd like to breed my black pup to Orry in a couple years.

Right now, my two 4 mo. female pups are fighting each other on a nearly daily basis. You'd think I should know better, but they're very hard pups, which makes corrections far less effective. Today, enough blood was drawn, and separating them took more than a few minutes. Picking the sable girl up off the ground, and holding her upside down, she still would not release her grip from the withers of the black girl. And her grips are less "commited" than the other's. I'm also beginning to believe the cat aggression is incurable, for the same reason; hardness to correction.

I will probably sell the sable eventually, but only to a verifiable working home, either a sporting or real-work career, and I'd have to caution a reasonable amount of experience would be necessary. Aside from that, I'm not sure when my next breeding will take place or who it will be involved.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is awesome. I bet they can't wait to get a dog aggressive bitch home. 

WTF are you thinking with this shit ?? Beat the ever living **** out of them, or keep them separated. Everyday ?? No excuse.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I've was beating them, it's really not effective, they could care less. They esp. don't notice when 'in drive', makes them even _more tenacious_. I got better results with soothing talk and strokes, calming them to clear their minds, change "the mood". I'm separating them much of the time, but not quite _all the time._ (doing so 'all the time' is avoiding/concealing the problem, and can potentially make it worse) I'm not fond of ever _having to _separate dogs. It's inconvenient, and haven't found it necessary for a while. I intend to resolve this, embarassing as it is to admit.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Daryl, you should have bought Shaquira for sure, sounds like she would have fit in well at your place, LOL........She was one of the most dog aggressive GSDs I have ever seen.
Customs bred her last month and they said she really tried to kill the stud dog.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Daryl, seperate them man, lol. I have one here who can't get along, just doesn't like any other animals, it happens,


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Maybe get a mini-muzzle on 'em. I think it'll help if I start asking more of them, more frequent and demanding one-on-one obedience. I've only worked the boy on livestock so far, and believe it or not, he listens better, though he's _also high aggression._ I didn't feel the girls were right for it yet, but I have ideas in the meanwhile.

The funny thing is, I thought the sable girl would be the most "biddable" of the three, considering all the direct eye contact she would give at such an early age, and her more conscious effort for physical contact. But she's a little nonstop speedy machine heading off on her own, and while quite a bit sharper, always the first to "tune me out".

With all the dogs I've had coming and going over the last few years, the group social dynamics are in a constant flux, and changeing at differing maturity levels as well. If it wasn't a challenge, I wouldn't learn much.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Daryl,

Have you turned a hose on them? It actually worked with two corgis and once they check out into survival mode, they think to the death.

Terrasita


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

They don't just go straight for each other when put together, something triggers it eventually (not precisely sure what). I'd have to be ready with the hose, and it's not predictable or some way I can set them up to repeat the behavior. I can even still feed them together, from the same bowl. Surprisingly, with the immense food drive, the furtive activity hasn't ever ignited a conflict. It's true, they're not fond of the hose though, like when I washed them down after the fight to get a clear look at the wounds. A definite attention grabber, but not all that traumatic.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> Hey Daryl, you should have bought Shaquira for sure, sounds like she would have fit in well at your place, LOL........She was one of the most dog aggressive GSDs I have ever seen.
> Customs bred her last month and they said she really tried to kill the stud dog.


Guess that explains her son's off the charts dog aggression, did I mention he picked up rex by the neck and shook him like he was a squirrel, this was with me mashing the button on the collar the whole time, freekin cyborg.....


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Maddy Freemont said:


> ... in the next couple of years. What do you think of Kraftwerk K9?


If you are looking for a young adult for SAR, the 2 places I'd recommend are Loganhaus (Mike Suttle) or Eurosport.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I would defientely google KraftWerk and look on Ripoffreport.com as well. I personally would NEVER buy from him....not too long ago...he had a liver puppy listed for sale on his site for $3500. Soon after it was posted on the database, the dog was taken down off the site. Also, check out the pedigree database and do a search for him on there....you will find MINIMAL good reports about him and his breeding practices as well as accounts of PARVO running through his kennel MULTIPLE times....IMHO he is nothing more than a glorified puppy mill. There is also an account from a few ex-employees that witnessed some horrific things if they are true. 

That said....My dog's dam is from Kraftwerk...her lines have a lot of helath issues from the research I've done. It was a risk to get a puppy out of her but I got lucky and have one with no issues. 

There are far better kennels with better dogs for less money....just cause he is a big operation doesn't mean that he is a GOOD operation....I recommend....
Van Den Huevel
Eurosport
Geiske Working dogs
Mike Suttle
Ehret GSDs
Von Grunheide
SchraderHaus K9

Good Luck on your puppy search. 

Courtney


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

what about al gill?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Rip Off Report*



Courtney Guthrie said:


> I would defientely google KraftWerk and look on Ripoffreport.com as well.
> Courtney


Be real careful about believing what is posted on Rip Off Report
I has a guy named Kwame Winston (google that name!) who
filed a false report claiming he bought 2 Dobermann puppies that died. I bred ONE litter six years ago and NEVER sold him
any dog. He has done it as retaliation for my reporting his
criminal record on a couple of other list. He has filed false
reports on several people. If I hadn't of googled my own
name for giggles. I'd had never known the Rip Off report was out there


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Rip Off Report*

I know my dog's breeder has produced some nice dogs doing very well in SAR - very healthy, she is very dedicated to the breed http://www.celhaus.com Small, hobby breeder in WY.

Landschaft Kennels has placed dogs in LE and SAR homes also. They are in Illinois
http://www.landschaftkennels.com 

Steve and Connie Miller in Spring Green, WI have a very good reputation. http://www.vomhausmiller.com 

That said, I am no expert. But I wouldn't waste my time typing it if I didn't feel strongly


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I like some of the dogs I've seen from Geiske Working Dogs, but if I wanted a SAR prospect, I'd probably be all over Guy Garner about his plans with Xena.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I have two great GSD from this kennel, they produce excellent working dogs. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend anyone to Tony Nikl.

http://www.canczechdogs.com/index.html


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Rip Off Report*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Be real careful about believing what is posted on Rip Off Report
> I has a guy named Kwame Winston (google that name!) who
> filed a false report claiming he bought 2 Dobermann puppies that died. I bred ONE litter six years ago and NEVER sold him
> any dog. He has done it as retaliation for my reporting his
> ...


Thomas- I agree with you that you should take everything posted there with a grain of salt. 

Just make sure and research really well whatever breeder you are looking at. 

Courtney


----------

